# June Triple Threat Sale (highly-ranked Micellar Casein, Beta Alanine, BCAAs) SALE!!!



## GregW (Jun 15, 2010)

Our Triple Threat Sale Ends Friday, June 25th





Our Casein is highly ranked. In fact, on our Anabolic Minds sub-forum, one customer has this to say: 



> Chocolate Casein:
> Taste 10/10: Best. Casein. Ever.
> Mixability 10/10: Again, best mixing for a casein product and it wasn't nearly as thick as most



You simply CANNOT find a better price than this for 6lbs of a pure Micellar Casein (from milk protein) product.

Our BCAAs are micronized, and unflavored/unsweetened. They include a convenient scoop for you to measure out the suggested 5g dose.* If you find a price less than $24.99 for a full kilo (200 servings) we will beat it by 5%. *

Our Beta Alanine (Micro-Pure brand) is similarly micronized and packs a wollop for use as an endurance aid to buffer against lactic acid buildup during workouts. Our 1000g package contains 400 servings of 2.5g/each. Comes with dosing scoop.

As always, you will also find low price on whey, whey isolate, egg white, maltodextrin and of course, Trutein.

*CLICK HERE TO ACCESS OUR STORE​*
Any questions, please use our contact form, contact email, or phone number found on our website's contact page.


----------



## GregW (Jun 22, 2010)

SALE ENDS FRIDAY!!!! LIMITED QUANTITIES REMAINING (ONLY 3 BCAAs LEFT!!!!)


----------

